# Big Ramy!! WOW



## D-Lats (May 25, 2013)

This guy makes victor look like a child! MY new favourite freak.


----------



## D-Lats (May 25, 2013)

on a side note what the fuck happened to Antoine Valiante?!?!?!


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2013)

I think Antoine stretches his torso too much on the vacuum front double bicep pose. He looks decent in other pictures of him from tonight.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 25, 2013)

All i can say is WATCH OUT for Ramy!  Working with Dennis James is a good thing. This guy will be a serious threat V Phil, Kai, etc . Guys a freak with a small waist. 

IMO.. Once he streamlines his body, he will be even more competitive! Juan Moral made huge improvements..props to Palumbo ..I had him in second..


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 25, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> on a side note what the fuck happened to Antoine Valiante?!?!?!



Bad conditioning


----------



## D-Lats (May 25, 2013)

I just read the new MD and he went on about his 20 week diet and how shredded he'd be. Looks like he dropped too much too early and never carbed back up. Too bad he's a bad ass dude.


----------

